# How's THIS for a slingshot?



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You guys see this? Polaris is in the slingshot business, now...














It looks pricey, but it's only weighing in at $24k.

...I'd have to start another "for sale by individuals" thread to make this one ok with the SO...

Who am I kidding? I'd just park it down the block & pretend it wasn't mine...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

How's THIS for a slingshot ?

View attachment 68394


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I like Treefork's slingshot better!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> How's THIS for a slingshot ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pricey...definitely a lot more than $24k.

I'm sure they both provide a tight ride...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > How's THIS for a slingshot ?
> ...


Yea they would !


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


 I eat in the first one and use it to hit the second one then have your way with what's left ! 0_o


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So...help me understand, friend... The first one, the car; what, & I guess, how would you eat in it? What fare comes instantly to mind for serving in (not "on" for some reason?) this vehicle? To that end, would you use "it" the food, or "it" the vehicle to "hit the second"...& by hit, do you mean like a vehicular/pedestrian incident? Like clubbing 'caveman' style with a bone from the carcass of whatever game you just somehow managed to consume in that carbon fibre coffin, to 'throw over your shoulder & take home with you? Or are you saying "hit it" in the urban slang sense of the expression, whereby the menu is reasonably assumed to be some type of produce (or, the shifter, should it not be related to your meal...I hope). The "have your way with what's left" part has more interpretations than characters provide, so I'm not even going to speculate, but please...I MUST implore...I'm very open minded -you have my word friend, I shant judge...


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm kinda perplexed by the previous statement......

My understanding is he will eat a sandwich in the car.. Take the car at a high rate of speed to hit the lady.. Presuming that its fast enough to rip her into pieces.. Then either he or everyone else can have some sort of necrophilia moment with the pile of mess.. :screwy:


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Polaris is across the street from me in Osceola, WI. I could hit it with my slingshot.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NoobShooter said:


> I'm kinda perplexed by the previous statement......
> 
> My understanding is he will eat a sandwich in the car.. Take the car at a high rate of speed to hit the lady.. Presuming that its fast enough to rip her into pieces.. Then either he or everyone else can have some sort of necrophilia moment with the pile of mess.. :screwy:


Yeah, this was sorta what I had envisioned too for some reason, but then I'm thinking that if I had column A, then column B would be that much easier, & I wouldn't have to bring harm to A at all (especially since that'd be the one I'd be keeping). What has me in a whirlwind is the eating part; somehow that little bit is pivotal to the plot, I just know it...

...regardless, if your theory is correct (provided one could survive such an impact even properly belted in to that thing, with remaining physical function allowing for sexual gratification), its still not entirely clear if he'd "have his way" with the corps, or some part of the (now totaled, I'd imagine) vehicle, which at this point is as reasonable as anything to surmise...

This truly is vexing, Teamkazm....


----------

